# Anybody ever use Bacillus clausii?



## faze action

I just read a short journal article about a study done in Italy using the probiotic B. clausii to eradicate SIBO. It was a short article that baiscally summed up the study (the full details were not included), but essentially only one person out of forty reported any adverse effects (in this case, constipation) at all, and the efficacy reported by results stated that the "normalcy" rate for the breath test were virtually identical to those of antibiotics. In other words, the probiotic and the antibiotic both had the same effect in getting rid of the SIBO. The article was published in April of this year. Has anybody used this probiotic before? If so, what was your experience? Did it work? This sounds promising...


----------



## IanRamsay

It is a very obscure strain and there isnt that much research on it at present. KSM-K16 is found all the way through nature in soil and oddly enough in teh oceans. more worryingly it is used in industrial detergents and cleaners. it is (as far as we know) resistant to a multitude of antibiotics which means that in certain forms it has teh capacity to be extremely harmful. However it is also used as a treatment for gastrointestinal illness of all kinds because alkaliphilic bacteria produce loads of enzymes. it is available in a licensed probiotic formula called *Enterogermina* but this can be a pain in teh arse to get hold of. I REALLY WOULD NOT RECCOMEND GROWING THIS ONE IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING!! honestly, it can be dangerous.the bacteria (AS FAR AS I CAN TELL) is used for the treatment of diarrhea and prevention of infectious gastrointestinal diseases. Though not completely understood, the enzyme secretions of B. clausii during sporulation are believed to lead to these positive effect on the GI tract; during sporulation, strains from Enterogermina were found to release antimicrobial compounds and modulate immune activity by increasing production of secretory immunoglobin A. The spore resistance to antibiotics makes it especially useful for use in conjunction with antibiotic treatment for other pathogens. cheersIan


----------



## faze action

Thanks a lot Ian.The article I read did mention something about the sporogenic activity of the B. clausii, adherence to intestinal wall, resistance to some antibiotics, etc. Sounded wonderful when I read the article, but now that I've read up a little more on the pro-Bs (including some of your posts) it seems like there are a wide number of strains that could potentially have the same/similar results. The use in the industrial agents and cleaners is a little worrisome... might be pretty harsh on the system?


----------



## IanRamsay

HiIt is perfectly safe in OTC preparations. when they use it in cleaners it is for a by product that it produces in conjunction with teh chemicals. there are other probiotics about though. the pain in the arse is that they all do one particular thing that is unique to the strain as well as all the standard benefits. we just don't know yet what each strain does (we arnt even close to mapping them all) so try as many as you can and see what happens! by all means if you can get hold of the strain in question go for it, just please please don't try and grow it your self. even i would think twice about growing it in an unstable environment like a kitchen fridge. you really need a lab for this kind of bacteria.cheersIan


----------



## Kevin Zerbo

> by all means if you can get hold of the strain in question go for it, just please please don't try and grow it your self. even i would think twice about growing it in an unstable environment like a kitchen fridge. you really need a lab for this kind of bacteria.


Out of curiosity, what makes you say this? I've used a number of strains (including B. Clausii) to ferment w/o lab access, for years. I've yet to run into a SNAFU with B. Clausii, that I'm aware of. Would you mind detailing why you advise not to grow B. Clausii on your own? If I've overlooked something, I would like to know for future reference.


----------

